# drop shot am verzweifeln



## matti123 (11. Januar 2008)

hallo leite 
bin neu hir und hab da ma ne frage,
ich hab heut den ganzen tag drop shot geangelt mit verschiedenen ködern und stendiger stellen wechsel konnte aber nicht einen biss verzeichnen.
was mach ich falsch, wenn ich mich so durch foren lese dann geht das bei anderen ab wie hexe 

:c#q:c


----------



## fischibald (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

Hi,erstmal wo warst du denn welche Köder hast du genommen und schau mal genau hin in NRW ist im moment nicht das meiste los am Wasser.


----------



## sditges (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

Genau...um Dir Tips geben zu können, müssen wir mehr wissen.

Gewässer,Tiefe, Sichtverh.
Der Aufbau deiner Montage
Welche Köder

Und deine Technik ... wie dropshotest Du ?

Welche Rute ? (Daten)


----------



## Case (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

Auch mit Dropshot hat man keine Fanggarantie. 

Case


----------



## matti123 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

angle im bugasee in kassel,
nehm ne 2,70 telerute mit weicher spitze.
20er mono,
10g drop shot blei,
als köder hab ich weichgummi würmer in natur farbe und kleine weichgummi fischen weis mit roten kopf kann euch die firma leider nich nennen hab die verpackung weggeworfen aber ich denke die waren von illex
meine methode:
lass die montage auf grund sinken dreh dann ein bis die schnur straff is und dann zupfe ich ganz leicht nach ein paar minuten zieh ich die mantage ein parr meter ein und das ganze von vorn
aber den ganzen tag nix


----------



## perch (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

moin matti123,

du solltest auf jeden fall die mono gegen eine geflochtene schnur tauschen.
die bisse sind manchmal so vorsichtig,das du sie mit der mono nicht spürst.


----------



## gufipanscher (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

Geflochtene Hauptschnur is für ne gute Bisserkennung schon mal ein guter Anfang. Binde aber deine Montage an ne transparente Mono, die gesamt rund 3m lang sein sollte, wobei der Haken beim diagonalen Fischen ca 1,5m übern Blei angeknotet wird. Wie ich schon mal an anderer Stelle beschrieben hab, klemm ich zwischen Hauptblei und Haken ein 3gr Schrotblei, so kannst du dem Köder mehr leben verleihen, wenn du in den "Ruhephasen" die Schnur straffst und und entspannst. Einfach ein wenig probieren, das wichtigste ist auf jedenfall Vertrauen in seine Technik zu haben. Ich hab auch nicht gleich bei den ersten Versuchen gefangen....


----------



## sditges (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

Dem ist jetzt nichts mehr hinzuzufügen:
Für weitere interessante Infos http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=1085.html

Schwimmpose recht interessant !


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

ich fische fast immer ne Mono und geht bestens ! #6
Geflochtene nur mal wenn ich die Geschichte vom Ufer aus benutze und an den Spundwänden im Hafen mal nen paar Meter auswerfe ...
DS ist ne geile Sache - aber weil es *einen Tag* mal nicht geklappt hat würd ich mir da keine Sorgen machen ...
wie Case schon sagte - auch damit hat man keine Fanggarantie !


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

Ihr macht mir ja Mut!
Habe heute Nachmittag meinen Erstversuch beim DS.


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

Es wird natürlich auch nur Gepostet wenn was gefangen wird, so sieht das aus ob DS die Fangmaschine ist.
War gestern los null.
Die Frage ist natürlich, wie sieht es bei euch derzeit mit fängen generell aus ?


----------



## Hai-Happen (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*



Case schrieb:


> Auch mit Dropshot hat man keine Fanggarantie.
> 
> Case


 
Genau sooo sehe ich das auch...


----------



## matti123 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

dank euch erstmal für eure tips,
war heute den ganzen tag mit der spinnrute unterwegs aber auch da kein biss,
morgen werden wir mal köfi an die pose baumeln 
nur die polen an dem gewässer gehn mir ganz schön aufm sack die angeln alle mit
lebenden köfi und kloppen alles auf die birne was sie fangen egal wie gross
und da sitzen nich nur 2 oder 3 das is ne richtige plage

:v|gr:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*



matti123 schrieb:


> dank euch erstmal für eure tips,
> war heute den ganzen tag mit der spinnrute unterwegs aber auch da kein biss,
> morgen werden wir mal köfi an die pose baumeln
> nur die polen an dem gewässer gehn mir ganz schön aufm sack die angeln alle mit
> ...


 

keine kontrollen? geh doch einfach mal zur polizei oder zum zugehörigen angelverein und melde das mal


----------



## matti123 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

da wird schon kontrolliert aber ich denke mal die erwartet kaum ne strafe ,
wenn unsereins bewusst mist baut bist du den fischereischein ganz flott los
man kann nix tun weil es diese typen nich interrisier


----------



## Muschel-Michel (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*



matti123 schrieb:


> dank euch erstmal für eure tips,
> war heute den ganzen tag mit der spinnrute unterwegs aber auch da kein biss,
> morgen werden wir mal köfi an die pose baumeln
> nur die polen an dem gewässer gehn mir ganz schön aufm sack die angeln alle mit
> ...




gehe mal  zu deinem verein, die sollen mal Aufseher hinschicken..das Problem ist überall bekannt,schaue mal in den Thread "Lippe was geht".ich denke mal, es wird  an dem Problem gearbeitet. 

gruss Micha|wavey:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*



matti123 schrieb:


> als köder hab ich weichgummi würmer in natur farbe und kleine weichgummi fischen weis mit roten kopf kann euch die firma leider nich nennen hab die verpackung weggeworfen
> 
> meine methode:
> lass die montage auf grund sinken dreh dann ein bis die schnur straff is und dann zupfe ich ganz leicht nach ein paar minuten zieh ich die mantage ein parr meter ein und das ganze von vorn
> aber den ganzen tag nix



Also nicht alle Gummiköder kann man zum DS verwenden. Wichtigstes erkennungsmerkmal ist der gerade schlanke schwanz, eventuell ist der Horizontal abgeflacht. Fische mit schaufelschwanz oder normale Twister hängen am DS wie nen Sack im Wasser.
Dasselbe passiert auch mit sehr schweren Haken

Am besten erstmal im Flachwasser ansehen. Richtig geführt bewegen sich taugliche Köder wie ein richtiger kleinfisch.

Das Blei sollte imo ganz leicht über den Boden hüpfen, immer nur wenige cm, dann Pause und wieder zupfen. Vom Ufer kann man das ganze nur sehr schlecht an einer stelle zupfen, die paar meter einziehen erübrigen sich dann auch. Schlaff werden sollte die schnur eher nicht, höchstens ganz minimal.

Und natürlich ist das Fischefinden um diese Jahreszeit auch nicht ganz so einfach.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## jurner2000 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> keine kontrollen? geh doch einfach mal zur polizei oder zum zugehörigen angelverein und melde das mal


 
Was Matti da schreibt, stimmt so nicht. Richtig ist, das die Köderfischangler die besseren Hechte fangen und auch mitnehmen. Falsch ist, daß sie mit lebendem Köfi angeln. Es sind nicht nur Polen, sondern auch viele Deutsche, die am Bugasee mit Köfi angeln. Kontrollen sind sehr häufig am Bugasee in Kassel. Praktisch täglich. Es wird sehr streng dort kontrolliert. Posenangler müssen grundsätzlich zeigen, was sie am Haken haben. Angle häufig am Bugasee in Kassel, weiß wovon ich rede. Da war wohl der Neid mit Matti durchgegangen, so einen Beitrag hier reinzustellen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

Matti sollte sich hier mit Kritik an anderen etwas zurück halten und sich "eher mit sich selbst befassen", das bringt wesentlich mehr, als sich über andere Leute aufzuregen... es ist doch wie immer: Schwarze Schafe gibts überall, ohne Ausnahme...
So, jetzt zu Mattis Problem: Dass du nichts fängst, liegt ganz sicher nicht an den "Polen", da kann ich dich beruhigen, auch wenn ich das Gewässer nicht kenne, weil bei uns an der Saar, der Mosel UND am Vereinsweiher ist es nicht viel anders, und trotzdem fangen alle "Landsleute ihre Fische"...
So, du willst Fänge machen mit einer Montage, die du vorher noch nie ausprobiert hast, nehme ich mal an. Das wichtigste ist, dass du dir sicher bist, ob die Fische sich in dieser "anglerisch nicht sehr einfachen Jahreszeit", auch dort aufhalten, wo dein Köder im wasser ist. Dazu muss man vor allem eines: beobachten, Augen offen halten, am besten lotet man im Herbst aus, was für Stellen für den Winter taugen könnten. Das heisst nicht, dass man jetzt nur die tiefsten Stellen des Gewässers finden muss, sondern vor allem die Stelle, wo sich die Futterfische aufhalten im Winter. Kurzer Weg zur Beute, geringer Energieaufwand für die Raubfische... 
Dann, wie schon ein poster vor mir gesagt hat: Beim DS spielt die Beschaffenheit der Köder eine wichtige Rolle. Dazu ist ja schon alles gesagt worden. 
Die Führung ist auch eine Sache für sich, da muss man ein gefühl für bekommen, und da hilft nur: üben, üben, üben... 
Welche Schnur du jetzt benutzt, da kann ich dir sagen: Wenn du mehr wert auf Ködergefühl und Bisserkennung legst, mach eine Geflochtene drauf, legst du mehr Wert auf Sicherheit, den Fisch ans Ufer zu bekommen, hole dir die Mono, weil die verzeiht wg der Dehnung bei einer nicht ganz korrekt eigestellten bremse kleine fehler im drill.
Ich weiss jetzt auch nicht, wie groß genau dein ködersortiment ist, und in welchen Größen du die Köder gefischt hast, aber grundsätzlich gilt: Manche Köder retten einem in best. Situationen einfach den Tag...


----------



## Karpfenmaster (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

#hHallo ???
Hab mal eine Frage an euch.
Möchte heuer mal die Angeltechnik Drop Shot probieren.
Habe schon einiges im Internet gesehen.
Die rede war immer nur von Barsche Zander und Hecht fangen.
Kann man auch Forellen damit fangen.
MfG. Karpfenmaster

#h#h


----------



## viktotks (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

*matti123
du sollst mall aufpassen was du hier schreibst denn wenn einer rausbekommt von diesen "pollen" wer du bist dann tut mir echt leid ....
und zu dem das du nix fängst liegt allein nur an dir denn ich kenn dieses gewässer ganz gut und ich fabge immer mit totem KöFi ganz gut die Hechte und Aale mann muss nur das gewässer kennen..
die Polen sind nicht schuld du bist einfach neidisch auf die das die was fangen ...
-.-

*


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*



viktotks schrieb:


> *matti123
> du sollst mall aufpassen was du hier schreibst denn wenn einer rausbekommt von diesen "pollen" wer du bist dann tut mir echt leid ....
> und zu dem das du nix fängst liegt allein nur an dir denn ich kenn dieses gewässer ganz gut und ich fabge immer mit totem KöFi ganz gut die Hechte und Aale mann muss nur das gewässer kennen..
> die Polen sind nicht schuld du bist einfach neidisch auf die das die was fangen ...
> ...



oh ohhh matti da haste wohl schon deinen ersten fremdsprachigen feind gefunden... mir tust du jetz schon leid! 

aber zu deinen schneidertagen: WEITER VERSUCHEN! DS ist nun auch nicht DIE methode mit der du immer fängst- oder hast du beim "normalen" spinnfischen immer bisse??


----------



## Rocardoso spin (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

Servus,....

also geflochtene schnurr is echt wichtig u mono als mongtage schnurr auch völlig richtig,....
durch das ruckartige zucken kommt deine mongatge ganz alleine wieder zu dir zurück da brauchst du nich meter einholen u weiter zupfen,.....
auswerfen u bis vorne ran zupfen.
der hauptgrund oder das entscheidene is beim drop shot deine Köderwahl.....
es können 40 angler am wasser stehen u keiner fängt was bis auf den 41 angler,...u das richtig gut...weil er den richtigen köder hat.
alles schon gehabt.  also nur mut u vertrauen weiter haben,..jeder fängt mal klein an!!!


----------



## powermike1977 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*



viktotks schrieb:


> *matti123
> du sollst mall aufpassen was du hier schreibst denn wenn einer rausbekommt von diesen "pollen" wer du bist dann tut mir echt leid ....
> und zu dem das du nix fängst liegt allein nur an dir denn ich kenn dieses gewässer ganz gut und ich fabge immer mit totem KöFi ganz gut die Hechte und Aale mann muss nur das gewässer kennen..
> die Polen sind nicht schuld du bist einfach neidisch auf die das die was fangen ...
> ...



uh-oh, der erste allesabschlaeger und lebendkoefiangler scheint sich auf den schlipps, oder schnurbart getreten zu fuehlen...kleiner scherz mein freund! aber deine drohungen sind echt suess - wenn auch eher fehl am platze. 
matti, ds ist ne tolle sache, aber in aller erster linie ne verkaufswucht. deswegen stehen auch oft 4m hechte und 500kg zander auf den fanglisten der ds propagandierer. nicht falsch verstehen, das ding faengt bestimmt...aber evtl. genauso gut wie andere methoden.


----------



## viktotks (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: drop shot am verzweifeln*

powermike1977

pass mall auf wenn mann was liest dann soll mann bisl überlegen was dort steht..

zu dem was ich geschrieben habe 1. das sind keine drohungen 2. ich bin kein Lebendiger KöFi typ ich bin eher Fridfisch angler und wenn ich schon mall Raubfisch Angle dann mach ich das mit Totem KöFi denn ich Size unter dem Brücke und mann würde das schon mall sehen wenn ich Lebendiger KöFi habe...

zu dem matti ich hab nur dem geschrieben das er nicht so öffentlich am buga da drüber reden soll denn wenn die so genannten "pollen" das heraus finden dann ist das bisl scheise ne ; ) ich persönlich hab auch paar mall gesehen das manche mit lebendiger KöFi angeln aber ich hab gesagt das ist seine sache wenn er erwish wird dann hatt er pech..


----------

